# What else is wrong here?



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I repaired the pilot orifice but what else did I find wrong here?

Laundry company for multiple hotels and motels.

100 gallon commercial water heater

199,000 BTU


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a funny looking thermal coupling.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the tube next to the ignighter melted?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention its only 7 years old. 

First thing I noticed was all that rust


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

7 years is ancient for a commercial W/H around here.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> 7 years is ancient for a commercial W/H around here.


I tried to sell a new one due to the fact that this one is grossly undersized. See all that rust on the burners and igniter assembly! That's from condensation. It barely had a spark. Orifice was clogged. It will happen again soon.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

HSI said:


> Is the tube next to the ignighter melted?


The pilot? No just badly rusted


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I tried to sell a new one due to the fact that this one is grossly undersized. See all that rust on the burners and igniter assembly! That's from condensation. It barely had a spark. Orifice was clogged. It will happen again soon.


I've seen many like that, if its that undersized then it's running constantly hence all the condensation...

Down here it's either from over draw or mechanical rooms with fresh air louvres drawing 100% humidity combustion air.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Has the CO and O2 been checked with a combustion analyzer?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

A commercial laundry serving that much clientele you bet that bugger is undersized. Should probably have triple the BTU's and double the storage, or perhaps a boiler/exchanger/tank combo.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

johnh said:


> Has the CO and O2 been checked with a combustion analyzer?


No but I did check draft


----------

